

The Price of Hype: The Public Now Has Unrealistic Timelines for Science - DanielBMarkham
http://www.science20.com/science_20/the_price_of_hype_the_public_now_has_unrealistic_timelines_for_science-153946

======
dalke
These are all entirely reasonable points. I do take some exception with the
"now". Has it ever not been the case?

Cold fusion. Real AI. Hotels in space. Nuclear powered cars and kitchen
equipment. Self-guided cars by the 1990s. Robots as personal valets. Those are
part of a long list of unrealistic expectations in the last century.

(Okay, I think there's one non-reasonable point: I don't think the faster-
than-light neutrino publication from OPERA was oversold sizzle.)

